# wrapping round soaps



## nebetmiw

Does anyone use coffee filters for round soaps?  If so do they come in colors by chance.  Or has anyone dyed them and how did that work for you.  I was thinking of matching wrap to scent i.e rose with a pink wrap.


----------



## paillo

I would love to master this technique and am utterly clueless about how to achieve those beautiful swirled wraps. Tried a couple of times and it looked like one of my cats had just been clawing the filter around. Honestly, any kindergardner could have done better. What is the secret?


----------



## houseofwool

I use coffee filters and the key is to take it slow and work around in a circle.


----------



## Mommysoaper

Looks great!  I have a few circular ones I was wondering how I would wrap.  Great idea.  Love the name of your soap by the way!


----------



## nebetmiw

Actually the key is Duct Tape.  Get a roll slightly bigger than your bar.  Place on flat surface put filter over it and soap over that and push down, then close it up.  All done no muss no fuss.


----------



## nebetmiw

houseofwool said:


> I use coffee filters and the key is to take it slow and work around in a circle.



Did you print your own label?  Very nice.


----------



## houseofwool

Mommysoaper said:


> Looks great!  I have a few circular ones I was wondering how I would wrap.  Great idea.  Love the name of your soap by the way!



My sister started an apron company years ago, called Not Your Mother's Apron.  She started to branch out into B&B because of allergies to commercially produced products.  And I love soaping and there is no way I could ever use as much soap as would like to make... It seems like a match made in heaven to me.  

Although, things are definitely not at a point of selling, yet.  This was really just a mock up.


----------



## melstan775

nebetmiw said:


> Actually the key is Duct Tape.  Get a roll slightly bigger than your bar.  Place on flat surface put filter over it and soap over that and push down, then close it up.  All done no muss no fuss.



That is a great tip, thanks! 

Beautiful round soap, too. Love the coffee filter look!


----------



## OliveOil2

You can also use the ring of a canning jar to hold the filter and soap in place, similar to the roll of duct tape. This really makes it so much easier than trying to wrap without anything to hold things in place.


----------



## Mommysoaper

Like the idea of using something to hold the filters in place.  I was thinking of using muslin to wrap my soaps.  I have a ton left over from making rag dolls so I wouldn't have to go searching for it.  It's cheap anyway.  It would be thicker than a filter of course, but a stitch or two may hold it together pretty well.  Any thoughts?


----------



## houseofwool

nebetmiw said:


> Did you print your own label?  Very nice.



Yup - it was done on my inkjet using the Avery label online design tools.  

The style is all my sister's doing.  Not Your Mother's Apron is her gig, I'm just pleased to have an eventual outlet for all my soapy experiments...


----------



## Maythorn

Why don't suppliers come up with something to wrap round soaps and oval, too?  I can see where they couldn't come up with wraps and boxes for every possible soap shape but round & oval is very popular.  I have to say I'm not really impressed with a lot of the boxes I've seen.  White and kraft is pretty boring unless you really jazz them up.


----------



## nebetmiw

I know it would make my life easier since all I do is round.  I like the boxes but the do not have windows in the square ones.    Also looking at different papers to wrap but there again it is not cost effective for time.  You have to make your own circle first then wrap it.  Way to time consuming for me.


----------



## lsg

You can make your round wrappers using a coffee filter as a pattern.  Just trace around the filter or use a computer graphics program to make a circle and enlarge it on the paper of your choice.  Cut out the circle and put the soap in the center.  Pleat the paper wrapper as you go around the soap.  Tape it in the center after the soap is covered and add a sticker.


----------



## nebetmiw

As I said way to much time involved with that right now.  Plus that is alot of cutting even with a rotor wheel cutter.


----------



## dudeitsashley

I really love the idea of using a coffee filter! So naturally I looked up a video and thought I'd share it. [ame]http://youtu.be/UidRNekR4hA[/ame]


----------



## kdaniels8811

You guys are awesome, I get such great ideas from this forum!


----------



## whitetulips

Does anyone print your ingredients on the reverse side?


----------



## RocknRoll

whitetulips said:


> Does anyone print your ingredients on the reverse side?


 I do!


----------



## Maythorn

These in the photos just look great.  I guess a coffee filter is worth trying.  I've actually scrapped the idea of buying round silicone molds because I thought of packaging being hard but maybe not.:smile:


----------



## nebetmiw

I think I am going to go with the white filters.  I like them better and it works with our farm name better.  I know my labels will be blue so that will look good.  Still have to have logo done for both the farm and the soap.  Hate that I have to wait till bills are paid but oh well.  I am having it done professional so it needs to wait at least 2 weeks.  We had to buy a big freezer two weeks ago.  That helped drain the account some LOL but we really needed it.  At least I will not be buying beef or pork for rest of the year now and probably way into next too.


----------



## RocknRoll

Plus now maybe you could fit a few batches of soap in there too *for non gelling purposes* ~lol


----------



## soapsydaisy

Here are some roundies I made for my friend's wedding. I put the ingredient label on the back.


----------



## Lindy

Very nice!


----------



## soapsydaisy

Thank you Lindy!


----------



## lsg

There are free box templates that can be downloaded.  I downloaded one for an easy hexagon box.  I love those free templates.  I just copy and paste using my Printmaster program and then resize.

http://www.auntannie.com/BoxesBags/HexagonBox/HexagonBoxClr.pdf

http://melstampz.blogspot.com/2008/10/box-templates-tutorials-giftcardtreat.html


----------



## Trxflyer

Anyone found a source for different colored coffee filters or precut round colored tissue?


----------



## Lindy

You can colour the coffee filters yourself using water colours.  Dip the filters into the coloured water and then hang on a string to dry.  Just make sure you have something absorbent underneath to catch the drips....  If you want a tye-dyed look then mix up some very watery, or stronger if you prefer water colours and then with an artists brush just play.  If you have kids this can be a great family project.


----------



## Trxflyer

Lindy said:


> You can colour the coffee filters yourself using water colours.  Dip the filters into the coloured water and then hang on a string to dry.  Just make sure you have something absorbent underneath to catch the drips....  If you want a tye-dyed look then mix up some very watery, or stronger if you prefer water colours and then with an artists brush just play.  If you have kids this can be a great family project.



Thanks, I see a lot of people doing that but I have zero interest in dying the filters.  Hopefully, someone has seen a source for already dyed filters or round tissue paper.


----------



## Lindy

Tissue paper is going to stick to your soaps 9 out if 10 times....

THESE are dry waxed and work really well.  They won't stick to your soap and look wonderful....


----------



## Trxflyer

Lindy said:


> Tissue paper is going to stick to your soaps 9 out if 10 times....
> 
> THESE are dry waxed and work really well.  They won't stick to your soap and look wonderful....



Hmmm, i was afraid of that.  Thanks for the heads up.  Can you list the weblink again, when I click on "THESE" in your post, it sends me to a "page not found".  Thank you again.


----------



## Lindy

Sorry -

Okay go to _*www.papermart.com*_ then click on _*Food *_on the left side and then on _*Food Papers*_ and then go to _*Food Wrap & Liners. 

*_There are a large choice of dry waxed papers and tissues there that will work really well....


----------



## christinak

I used brown ones....they look like kraft colored


----------



## Trxflyer

Lindy said:


> Sorry -
> 
> Okay go to _*www.papermart.com*_ then click on _*Food *_on the left side and then on _*Food Papers*_ and then go to _*Food Wrap & Liners.
> 
> *_There are a large choice of dry waxed papers and tissues there that will work really well....



Thanks!


----------



## xyxoxy

I have not seen any colored coffee filters but you can get white ones and also brown unbleached ones. Both are good. I like the brown ones for the more rustic soaps. however if I have a pretty soap I prefer to shrink wrap them.

I double them, and just fold over a small section at a time working around in a circle, then stick a label on that. pretty easy and when it's done no one would even think it's a coffee filter.


----------

